# Can't get new NEC wireless router to connect to internet



## technogeekery (Nov 20, 2009)

HI there - I've bought a new NEC Aterm WR8150N wireless b/g/n router to connect my laptop and PS3 to the internet. All the instructions and drivers etc are in Japanese only (I don't read it) but I thought I'd be able to figure it out as the setup process is largely automated. However, the simple setup process hasn't worked, and I'm stuck. I'm not expecting specific help (unless you can read Japanese...) , but perhaps someone more experienced might give me some things to try, I suspect its a simple problem. 

Problem : Router is not connecting to the internet via the cable modem. Laptop is connecting fine to the router wirelessly but there is no internet connection. I can connect to the router both wired and wirelessly (so the SSIDs, security keys etc are all workign fine and connections established) but not the internet from there. If I connect to the cable modem directly though, the wired internet connection reestablishes itself fine, so the cable connection and modem are fine. 

Setup : NEC Cable Modem CM6550T connected to NEC Aterm WR8150N by patch cable connected to HP Inspiron 1720 laptop wired/wirelessly, doesn't work in either. Using Vista Home Premium SP3. 

I imagine it is some setting on the router config that is not allowing it to connect to the internet, and I can access the config pages / driver using firefox when I'm connected to it - Its all Japanese, but I can probably find a setting if I know what I'm looking for. Any suggestions?

Many thanks

TG


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## technogeekery (Nov 20, 2009)

Your first phrase provided the key - the router was set to default to PPPoe, so I tried the other option (which I think is IPv6) and it worked. I now have wired and unwired functionality. 

Thank you for taking the time to respond and for your assistance, much appreciated


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No problem, glad it was an easy one. :smile:


----------

